# Can you help me identify this insect?



## Andredesz (Dec 4, 2008)

Look at this beautiful creature! Can you tell me what its name is?

Carol A

http://www.flickr.com/photos/monkey69/3083248055/


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2008)

www.bugguide.net


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 7, 2008)

It could be a _Titanus giganteus_ which would make it a very valuable beetle, but it's definitely some kind of longhorn beetle with the general taxonomy: Coleoptera&gt;Cerambycidae&gt;Prioninae

I suspect the label means they are beetles from the country of Chile.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_beetle

Peter


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 8, 2008)

Peter said:


> It could be a _Titanus giganteus_ which would make it a very valuable beetle, but it's definitely some kind of longhorn beetle with the general taxonomy: Coleoptera&gt;Cerambycidae&gt;PrioninaeI suspect the label means they are beetles from the country of Chile.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_beetle
> 
> Peter


I think its a very similar species, but not _Titanus, giganteus_, look at the feet of the beetles in both pictures.


----------

